# Razors edge /Gotty



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance but I am new to this whole Razors edge /Gotty thing.
How many "authorized" breeders of this line are there?
There seems to be more of this bloodline out in the papers than posible!

I must admit I saw a website with the little Bulldog looking "pocket pit" and I like the look. Knowing what I know about the health issues of bulldogs I would not buy one but they are cute pups!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I am new to this whole Razors edge /Gotty thing.
> How many "authorized" breeders of this line are there?
> There seems to be more of this bloodline out in the papers than posible!
> 
> I must admit I saw a website with the little Bulldog looking "pocket pit" and I like the look. Knowing what I know about the health issues of bulldogs I would not buy one but they are cute pups!


To my understanding the older razor's edge stock was well bred back from the early 90's ... But now adays you see alot of RE/Gotti on paper's and a lot of the dogs are sadly Blue dogs which happens to be an apbt color but these bloodlines are well known for breeding blue dogs. Here is a link on here about these 2 lines that get's kind of deep. And yeah I have heard alot of health issues arise with the bully breeds. It has also been said that these lines because of the build and the way they are bred mostly for size and looks.. have a hard time at exceling in things like weight pull ect. Good Link on this topic

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullfor...dge-bloodline-86d.html?highlight=razor's+edge


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullfor...t-exactly-american-bully.html?highlight=gotti

This one here talks more about what the american bully is the large low rider's you see alot of that are also being called and registered as pitbulls.

Here to is a link to the abkc which is where bully owner's can register their dogs .. To my understanding bully's currently have no set standards.

http://www.abkcdogs.org/


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Good info...thank you.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No Problem :thumbsup:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

My blue girl Sway is gotti/RE and whats wrong with her being blue? Yes a lot of them are blue because it is a fad color nowadays. I haven't had any allergy or skin problems with her. Once upon a time RE had fantastic dogs even won Championships (I have a few CH RE dogs in Sways Line) I think the big deal is that Notorious Juan Gotti was sort of the first offical -bully- short stalky looking thing. 

Honestly I haven't read up a TON on it, I love my girl no matter where she came from. hehe.

I'm going to check out those links too Sadie.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> My blue girl Sway is gotti/RE and whats wrong with her being blue? Yes a lot of them are blue because it is a fad color nowadays. I haven't had any allergy or skin problems with her. Once upon a time RE had fantastic dogs even won Championships (I have a few CH RE dogs in Sways Line) I think the big deal is that Notorious Juan Gotti was sort of the first offical -bully- short stalky looking thing.
> 
> Honestly I haven't read up a TON on it, I love my girl no matter where she came from. hehe.
> 
> I'm going to check out those links too Sadie.


Hey hun nothing wrong with blue dogs I have one!! I am just saying that it is a common fad that bully breeder's have bred for blue color and size which is sad. And I did say too that back in the late 80's-going into the 90's alot of older razor's edge stock was well bred. I love your dogs and think they are beautiful. Just trying to answer the question that was posted.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I know was just adding to it. 

I am hoping to breed back down blue dogs, would be great to see some night tight blues in the ring.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> My blue girl Sway is gotti/RE and whats wrong with her being blue? Yes a lot of them are blue because it is a fad color nowadays.


and thats there is the problem,blue is a fad color,i'd stay away from it it's rarely if ever been photographed in a pure bred apbt[no amstaff blood].
And if it has lets see it......


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I dunno if it has or not. Never really looked into it.

I think there are a TON of this line out there because they aren't picky who they breed with. I think they studded out Gotti to as many bitches as they could and then people with those pups did the same.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

that's the story.
and for the record my dog could even be part bully,i dont know,he's a shelter dog[and if he is i know were to put the blame for his faults]he's heavy set and big boned,probably 75/80 pounds....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Now I am really interested to see if there are any blue game dogs, or maybe find a hint of when the color first came about.

I'm on a mission!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

don't look to far,youll find no photos...
there are many threds here already on the topic.
The Scottish blue paul was,well,blue,also they would throw red dogs called red smuts.
its said tudors black jack had a few blue dogs in his pedigree will find there names but not there photos[and even if you could,its a pedigree,could be false]lastly lightener was said to have some deep game black/blue dogs,one was named "colarado imp"but again no photos,the strain was said to of been taken by corvino and bred into amstaff or used to creat it,same with the "black jack" blood


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The other problem is all the old time photos are black and white lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Straton talks about Blue dogs in the Articles section of his website.


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

you people make such a big deal about the blue dogs, why dont yall just get over it already


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

We are having a FRIENDLY discussion on the topic, if you have something to input we'd love to hear it, if not then we don't want to hear it.

Personally I am curious what the big deal is and why people buy into the rareness of it. I love my blue she's awsome but its not because she's blue. Curious when the color first came about. I like to know about things I'm interested in...weird huh


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bpledge3030 said:


> you people make such a big deal about the blue dogs, why dont yall just get over it already


?????<troll...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> We are having a FRIENDLY discussion on the topic, if you have something to input we'd love to hear it, if not then we don't want to hear it.
> 
> Personally I am curious what the big deal is and why people buy into the rareness of it. I love my blue she's awsome but its not because she's blue. Curious when the color first came about. I like to know about things I'm interested in...weird huh


there was a time when it was rare/or at least not as common as it is today,and only found through am staff strains[and if you want to challenge that,please provide a photo].
Then some obvious marketing geniuses started cross breeding/line breeding and creating another type of dog and touting it as the next big thing,which it was,then as the ultimate apbts[which they wernt]and then the backlash began...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I figured it came from amstaff lines, I don't intend to challenge anything just reading up on it.
Thanks.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> I figured it came from amstaff lines, I don't intend to challenge anything just reading up on it.
> Thanks.


OH,I KNOW,THAT WAS A general"please provide a photo"
statement,not directed at you....


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

blues are traced back to the scottish imports. and there are game dogs that are blue my dog blu is blue and she is well as far as weight pull goes been game tested. falin has a lot of the t-n-t dogs check him out. you dont hear of a lot because of the old dog men thought the same as everyone else. its blue so it must be a cur.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

i know i know now that i think about it t-n-t was a cross with amstaff lines. but in the 70 am staffs and apbt were essentially the same dog.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dennispits said:


> i know i know now that i think about it t-n-t was a cross with amstaff lines. but in the 70 am staffs and apbt were essentially the same dog.


yes i know al about blu trouble and blu rowdy and that turpin line,mostly am staff ruffian/watch dog which was also heavily based on staffs.
As far as i know the tnt stuff is also from the 90's correct?....*What is T-N-T Bloodline??

The T-N-T Bloodline was started as Turpin blood when Stephanie Turpin took her 50% Watchdog 50% Eli(GR CH Art) female, Minter's Miss Sheeba, to a pur Ruffian stud, Ch Noble's Blaze of Glory, to produce her foundation male Turpin's Blu Trouble. From then on it was history. Only later she decided to acquire a partner, Gail Condra, and registered the kennel with A.D.B.A. as T-N-T Kennel from then on out it was known as T-N-T blood. Later, Stephanie and Gail decided to split due to disagreements on what they were breeding for. Stephanie was looking for a true blue game dog that was small, intense, and above all else NOTHING BUT FIRE!! Gail was more breeding for a large, heavy built, and less intense dog. Now years down the road when the T-N-T line almost fell off the map it's starting to make a roaring come back and probably as close to it's prime as it ever could be. There are several kennels producing top notch T-N-T bulldogs out there and we hope to be one that just adds more into the bunch. So more people can get a chance to hopefully get acquaunted with this line and fall in love with it just like us.*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bpledge3030 said:


> you people make such a big deal about the blue dogs, why dont yall just get over it already


Why do you even come here?


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

yes it was started in the 90's. but it is ike the pure jeep. it has been the same since way back when on a few yards. some go another way then some keep it the way that it was.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dennispits said:


> yes it was started in the 90's. but it is ike the pure jeep. it has been the same since way back when on a few yards. some go another way then some keep it the way that it was.


sure,
i know you guys have been having a lot of success with it,seems to be the best strain available for a blue colored dog,I enjoy old school watch dog stuff also,big muscled bulldogs.....


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

a little off the topic, but why do i have a little red dot and everyone else has a bunch of green ones? just curious


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Bpledge3030 said:


> a little off the topic, but why do i have a little red dot and everyone else has a bunch of green ones? just curious


If you go look at your 'user options' its a reputation point, Red means not good Green means good.

Sorry


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

thank you. i think its crap that i have negative 38 points


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

contribute to the site and you will get good rep points,just talk down to others while neither adding nor contributing and you will get negitive rep points.its just how it goes,theres a thred about rep points in the lounge area of the site,getting off topic and hijacking threds is also a way to get negitive rep points..........
Hope this clears everything up,now do yu have anything to add to this particular thred?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Cane here is a 1950's photo of supposedly a deep blue dog. Again the problem is its black and white photo, I am trying to find the dogs name also

FOUND IT! (thanks to some help)
Ch Lylane Blue Tango, bred and owned by Elizabeth Tregoning


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

well that clears that up cane, and no i have nothing to add to this thread


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

wow!!!
check ip's,i added that photo,i know the dog,ive distributed the photo through
internet,[email protected]#,thats a amstaff from the 1950's.............wow..............


----------

